# Mettre à jour



## AsunR

Hola,

¿Sabéis otras acepciones de "mettre à jour" aparte de "actualizar"?

Contexto: "la découverte mit à jour les restes de Saint..."

¡Gracias!


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola AsunR , mettre à jour , es poner al dia, a veces es actualisar.
En este contexto : 
_*la découverte mit à jour les restes de Saint...*_
*el descubrimiento puso al dia / a la luz del dia/ los restos de San...
*
Saludos


----------



## Vengy

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à traduire l'idée de "mettre à jour", voici le contexte :

 Al analizar esos tres artículos, se destacan numerosos aspectos distintos para hablar de la evolución económica de España en 2007, nos veremos cúal es son estos elementos y también compararemos estas previsiones con la actualidad y los datos _mis à jour._



En vous remerciant.


----------



## chics

puestos al día, actualizados.


----------



## josepbadalona

sí, confirmo


----------



## Vengy

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## koyok

*Nueva pregunta*​
hola, 
No entiendo el post anterior pues creo que poner al dia y actualizar significan lo mismo. Entonces, en el caso de la expresión "mettre à jour", creo que también significa sacar a la luz del dia en el sentido de descubrir algo en la frase *la découverte mit à jour les restes de Saint...*
¿Correcto?


----------



## swift

AsunR said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Sabéis otras acepciones de "mettre à jour" aparte de "actualizar"?
> 
> Contexto: "la découverte mit à jour les restes de Saint..."
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Hola,

¿Ya intentaste con "revelar"?

Saludos


----------



## Ourouk

Hola,
'Revelar' me parece muy bien. 'Mettre à jour' en este sentido, signica 'descubrir y enseñar'


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que las diversas propuestas que aquí se ofrecen están bien. Particularmente la de  *Swift *-revelar- que se ajusta perfectamente al caso.

Por otro lado, quiero informar precisamente a *Swift *



> *Swift dice*:
> Hola,
> ¿Ya intentaste con "revelar"?
> Saludos


que la consulta de nuestra querida *AsunR *es de hace exactamente dos años y que, muy probablemente, ella ya haya resuelto su duda...
No obstante, las propuestas quedan para los futuros consultantes.


----------



## Xave

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Buenos días, quiero saber como traducir la frase siguiente" la documentation doit être mise à jour"
gracias anticipadas


----------



## chlapec

La traducción es casi literal. Inténtalo.


----------



## Xave

¿la documentación debe ser puesta al día?


----------



## chlapec

¡Perfecto!


----------



## Easy words

*Nueva pregunta

*​Yo tengo otra frase con "mettre à jour" cuyo sentido no sé si va en la misma línea de lo que habéis comentado, esta es la frase: "Les groupes bien qu’ayant par moment apportés des éclairages nationaux spécifiques, ne permettent pas de* mettre à jour* des différences probantes soit de structure de marché soit d’attentes consommateurs". ¿Aquí qué creéis que puede ser? ¿adaptar, revelar, descubrir, poner al día? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chlapec

En este caso, yo diría "*sacar a la luz*".


----------



## Easy words

Ya pero he traducido "éclairages" por "aclaraciones nacionales específicas"... y sacar a la luz no lo veo...  ¿quizá más en el sentido de revelar?

Gracias igualmente...


----------



## Paquita

Traduciría "éclairage" por "enfoque" (pero no soy traductora ni nativa...)

Para "mettre à jour" que me parece que en tu frase es lo mismo que "mettre au jour = revelar,


> _Exposer, (s')étaler au (grand) jour, mettre à/au jour._ Mettre à découvert; _au fig. _découvrir, faire apparaître, divulguer, publier


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/jour
 tal vez "poner en evidencia"


----------



## Easy words

Creo que sí va más por ahí... es encontrar el sinónimo exacto. 

Gracias.


----------

